# How old is she?



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

John Deere 826
M00826X506838


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

1984


----------



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

farmer52 said:


> 1984


Thank you! I appreciate the help!


----------

